# The Settlement



## runtothelight (Sep 11, 2013)

Long time stalker, first time poster.

My question is this, gonna try and settle things outside court (don't ask me the story cause it does not matter, best for me. Thats all that matters) and had a couple of questions.

The house, taxes, things that both of our names are on. How did you handle that? For example she is NOT just going to get the house for free. My children need to stay there. But what did you do?


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

Uh...yea...your story 'matters' so people can relate better to you and your scenario. 
See how no one has responded? The back story is everything because it helps people decide if 'their' particular input would benefit you...thus taking the 'time' to respond. 

Just my take...but I roll like that...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Have you guys looked at using a mediator, or doing a collaborative divorce? It sounds like it may be too complicated to accomplish without lawyers, but if it's (for the most part) amicable, you could probably get all that hammered out with the help of a lawyer or two, rather than going to court.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

One of you need to refinance the house in your name (whoever is keeping the house). Usually the other person is entitled to 1/2 the equity


----------

